# Moro Blue Pics '52(?) -> current colour



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Moro Blue

Please reply here with any more pics - thank you!

From MarkeBears (Silver Leather Moro TTR):
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/73178/markebaearsmorosilver4.jpg
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/73178/markebaearsmorosilver2.jpg
http://********.co.uk/gallery/markebears/publish3.jpg









































From NormStrm:









From 55JWB:









































From ColDiTT:
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/ColDiTT13.jpg

From Jonny_Roadster:

















From tt500:

































From SBJ:









































From Giles (silver leather and full Audi Bodykit):


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Guys 

Jason - what colour is your interior please?

ColDiTT - more always welcome!

Gents - do you mind if I mod / delete your posts please? Want to have this ending up as just a set of pics


----------

